# Egg Sharing At The Lister Fertility Clinic



## MrsJx (May 29, 2012)

Hello everyone...

I've been egg sharing at the Bridge clinic in London, I've had 2 cancelled cycles and 2 failed cycles there, I have lost all faith in them and wish to find a new clinic. I have been highly recommended the lister.. I have pcos and had my Fallopian tubes removed, DH is fine! Any advise or experience is welcome ladies... 

Xx


----------



## MrsJx (May 29, 2012)

Anyone..? lol xx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi there. Come join us on the Lister egg share thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=279249.0. We're a nice bunch! You'll quickly hear from all of us how amazing the Lister is...


----------



## MrsJx (May 29, 2012)

Thank you, I will do ☺ x


----------

